# OU: Genuine Rong Fu RF-30 Mill/Drill - $800 Los Angeles, CA



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2020)

Mill drill for Sale in Los Angeles, CA - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Rong Fu 30 mill drill. Upgrading to a larger machine, so this one has to go! Mint condition, 110v . With reverse. Comes with heavy duty steel frame stand and quite a bit of  R8 tooling, and vise  also included   $800 OBO. All sales are final. Make an offer!




					offerup.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 23, 2020)

Why is this so far from me???


----------



## martik777 (Jan 26, 2020)

Brand new is only $200 more at Harbor Freight with 25% coupon


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 26, 2020)

I see drool worthy stuff all the time in LA area and SF areas.  But I feel as far away as you DavidR8. There is a thing I've been jones'n on for months in Los Angeles proper and I just can't get up the nerve to deal with the traffic. I let my wimpiness control inner hoarder. I've thought about seeing if he'd meet me in Ventura or Santa Barabra, then chicken out. The older I get the less I can deal.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2020)

martik777 said:


> Brand new is only $200 more at Harbor Freight with 25% coupon



Nope not really. HF is now a China clone, has been for many yrs now, not a genuine Rong Fu from Taiwan. Also getting some tooling included with the one in the ad.

And gone are the days using 20% & 25% coupons on the Central Machinery brand unless you get lucky & have a store manager override it, not likely on high dollar machinery. These days you can only get 15% off with the no exclusion coupon that comes out ever so often.


----------

